# Going on a trip and im on the pill



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I just started taking birth control, and I know everyone is getting a bit of mixe results with their IBS and the pill. I have IBS-D and lately, I ate a bit of exotic foods as well as started taking the pill since last Sunday. My stomach has been horrible! I have been doing really great with my IBS-D for months because of others meds I'm taking and I don't know if my pill is causing it. I don't think it's the food cuz I pretty much have gotten everything out. My pill is called LEVORA or LEVLIN. They're the same ya know. Anyone have any experience with this one? I'm supposed to be going on my first trip to San Francisco with my boyfriend and his family on March 7th, and I might not be able to go because every time I go to the bathroom, it's water. I can't just not take the pill anymore when I just got it, and I have HORRIBLE SICKENING periods. Please help. i know this is long!


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Oh and I just want to mention, that if I go off the pill, I'll get it the week of the trip, because I always get it at the beginning of the month, which means I'll be glued to the hotel toilet and bed. Please help or advise!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

It usually takes a few months to start working if this is the first time you're taking the pill. I know I had light break through bleeding for a month or two until my body adjusted. I've been on 5-6 different pills and never had a problem with getting sick from them but everyone is different. My IBS comes and goes so maybe yours is just acting up. Call your doctor just to be sure.


----------

